#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  European standards for piping

## vvvv

can any one please upload european standards for piping (EN 13480).


Please its very urgent.See More: European standards for piping

----------


## polo44600

hello,

i have NF EN 13480 but in french.
do you want ?

----------


## vvvv

Yes i want it . Its urgent . PLease upload even it is in french...Thanks a lot

----------


## hientruc

Please upload, thanks

----------


## polo44600

hello,

here the link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass : Engineering


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hientruc

Thanks for sharing

----------


## FATHI

Merci pour l'information , c'est un document de grande valeur en tout cas

..For many things, like stress calculations this European standard is similar to ASME B3.3

This means that if your are familiar with B31.3 or french Codeti Or dutch Stoomwezen, etc..learing EN 13480 is not complicated

The major difference is that european Codes have to follow the PED (european directives) 
in each volume of EN 13480 , the PED requirements are summarized in appendix Z of EN 13480 in each of their volumes 1,2,3,4,5 and 6
Each volume covers a specific topic : Genereal , Fabrication, design , testing , non metallic.

----------


## vvvv

Thanks a lot

----------


## polo44600

thank you for the detail between ASME and NFEN 13480.

If you want i have a lot of european norme :
CODETI
CODRES
CODAP
NUCLEAR 
....

----------


## vvvv

Please upload the files

----------


## JEB

Allways interesting those european norms!
I'm interested!

----------


## alwaw911

Merci FATHI pour ces *prcieuses infos* et polo44600 pour *ces liens*...Thanks for sharing guys!!!...
N'hsites pas  poster stp ttes les Publications que tu possdes, i'm very interested by the topic too : que ce soit celles du SNCT (CODAP 2000 ou 2005 et CODETI) ou les Normes Europennes (EN13445 for Pressure Vessels or EN13480 for Piping)...Tu possdes galement des ditions du Code nuclaire RCC-M???

Regards everybody...Keep posting & sharing.

----------


## kertanegara

hi Polo,
do you have the canadian standard for external and internal coating?
I'm very appreciate if you would share it with me.


Many Thanks....See More: European standards for piping

----------


## vvvv

Can any one please upload the english version of EN13480 of piping.I tried to extract information from friench but it is difficult.So PLease upload.Thanks in advance.

----------


## inspmetal

hllo polo;

I need   CODETI, CODRES and CODAP

please, can you upload then.

----------


## alkeshsbhati

Hey i need CODAP urgently, I already have PD5500 and En 13480-3, but its all waste without CODAP for me. Please pass it on , if you have.





> thank you for the detail between ASME and NFEN 13480.
> 
> If you want i have a lot of european norme :
> CODETI
> CODRES
> CODAP
> NUCLEAR 
> ....

----------


## wangren

i also need codap，thanks

----------


## polo44600

Hello all,

voici une "petite" partie de ma doc :
here, my documentations

si vous tes interress je peux uploader sur Rapidshare en Aout
if you want i can upload on Rapidshare in August



API	1102 Crossings
API	1104 Welding of Pipelines
API	2000 - Venting Tanks -April 1998
API	2534 Measurement - Turbine meter
API	2C Off shore cranes
API	520 PSV SIZING
API	527 PSV Seat Tightness
API	542 ELEC LOW VOLTAGE
API	543 ELEC MEDIUM VOLTAGE
API	544 5 to 15 kV Switchgear
API	560 Fired Heaters
API	598 Valve Inspection and Testing
API	5L Line Pipe Specifications
API	607 Firetest Soft Seat Quarter Turn Valves
API	610 - Centrifugal Pumps
API	611 General service - Steam Turbine
API	616 - Gas Turbines -August 1998
API	617 - Centrifugal compressors -April 1988
API	618 - Reciprocating Compressors 1995
API	620 Welded Storage Tanks
API	650 Welded Steel Tanks
API	653 Tank Inspection
API	660 Shell and Tube Exchangers
API	661 Air Cooled Exchangers
API	674 - PD Pumps -May 1980
API	675 - PD Pumps Controlled volume 1994
API	676 - PD Pumps - Rotary -December 1994
API	681 - Vacuum Pumps and Compressors 1996
API	6D Spec for Pipeline valves
API	6FA Firetest - Valves
API	6FC Firetest - Valves with Automatic Backseats
API	700 Checklist for Plant completion
API	750 Management of Process hazards
API	752 Hazards Plants and Buildings
API	Catalog
API	Publications
API	RP 1110 Hydrotesting
API	RP 1621 Liquid stock control
API	RP 500 Electrical Classifications
API	RP 505 Elec Class Zone 0-1-2
API	RP 520 PSV SIZING
API	RP 521 PSV quide for Pressure Systems
API	RP 540 Electrical installations
API	RP 551 Process Measurement Instrumentation
API	RP 552 Transmission Systems
API	RP 553 Refinery Control Valves
API	RP 554 Process Inst and control
API	RP 572 Inspection of pressure vessels
API	RP 576 Inspection of PSVs
API	RP 579 Fit for service
ASME	1 Rules for construction of Power Boilers
ASME	31.3 Process piping
ASME	5 Pressure Vessel Code
ASME	8 Rules for Construction of Vessels
ASME	9 Qualification Standard for Welders
ASME	B16-11 2005.pdf
ASME	B16.01-Cast Iron Pipe and flanges-1989
ASME	B16.05- Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings1996
ASME	B16.09- Factory made wrought steel Fittings-1993
ASME	B16.10 Face to Face valve Dimensions
ASME	B16.11.pdf
ASME	B16.20 Metallic Gaskets-1993
ASME	B16.21- Nonmetallic Gaskets1992
ASME	B16.25- Buttwelding Ends-1997
ASME	B16.28- Wrought Steel-1994
ASME	B16.34- Valves-1996
ASME	B16.47 Large diameter steel flanges
ASME	B16.5.pdf
ASME	B31 Code Simplified Piping Systems & Pipeline Asme Code Simplified.pdf
ASME	B31.01 Power Piping
ASME	B31.03 Chemical Plant and Refinery Piping code
ASME	B31.04 Liquid Transportation Systems
ASME	B31.08 Pressure Piping
ASME	B31G Remaining strength of corroded Pipelines
ASME	B36-10M Welded and Seamless Wrought Steel Pipe
ASME	B36-19M Stainless Steel Pipe
ASME	B36.10M_2000.pdf
ASME	MFC 3M Measurement of fluid flow
ASME	Pipes and Fittings Standards.doc
ASME	VIII Div. 2 2007.pdf
Asme	Welding Codes.pdf
ASME	_B31.3-2004-Process Piping.pdf
ASME	_B31[1].3-2004-Process Piping.pdf
DIN	22102
DIN	22131
DIN	2501 Brides.pdf
DIN	2512 Brides.pdf
DIN	2526 Brides.pdf
DIN	2527 Brides.pdf
DIN	2558 Brides.pdf
DIN	2565 Brides.pdf
DIN	2573 Brides.pdf
DIN	2605-2 Coudes.pdf
DIN	2615-1 Ts.pdf
DIN	2616-1 Rductions
DIN	2616-2 Rductions
DIN	2617 Caps.pdf
DIN	2630 Brides.pdf
DIN	2641 Brides.pdf
DIN	2652 Brides.pdf
DIN	2673 Brides.pdf
DIN	28115 Brides.pdf
DIN	86029_30 Brides.p
DIN	86044 Bride plate
din	_piping.pdf
NF	001 Accessoires tuyauterie
NF	002 Acier
NF	003 Aluminium
NF	004 Assemblage Souds - Soudage
NF	005 Batiments
NF	006 Boulonnerie
NF	007 Essais et Controles
NF	008 Hydraulique
NF	009 Pont roulant
NF	010 Protection contre la Foudre
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeriques verticaux
NF	012 Robinetterie
NF	013 Transporteurs  courroies
NF	014 Tube
NF	AFNOR.pdf
NF	list
NF	NF 12241 1998.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externedu revetement du tube.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externe.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externefication des nuances d'acier.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeaud en aciers de constructions
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externer pour appareil  pression
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeier pour appareils sous pression
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeves Prvention de l'explosion et protection contre l'explosion Partie 1 Notions fondamentales et mthodologie.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externegulation de gaz.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externe).pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externe).pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externee interne des structures mtalliques.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externes  souder en bout pour appareil de robinetterie Butt Welding.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeon des PN.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeelles mtalliques (DESP 97-23 CE)
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externedes produits et lments de construction Partie 1 Classement  partir des donnes d'essais de raction au feu.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externets pour les brides dsignes PN
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeements relatifs au gaz naturel liqufi-Interface terre navire (1997).pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externes assemblages  brides circulaires avec joint.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externetemprature.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeation et pompes  chaleur - Exigences de scurit et d'environnement - dition 2000
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externees industriels Partie 2.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeion Terminologie et symboels.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeachines Notions fondamentales Principes gnraux de conception.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externetrole et du gaz naturel Contrle & attnuation des feux et des explosions dans les installations en mer.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externe
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeice en lments prfabriqus
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeux ).pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeconstructions Charges d'exploitation des btiments.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeaps physiques (Juillet 1978).pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externentier BTP  chelles  marches ou escaliers Mai 2002.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externer destins  l'accŠs et  l'vacuation du personnel.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeon tuyauteries
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externetion du dialogue Homme-Ordinateur.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeappareils  pression.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externeconstruction
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externee Mnard.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externet essai - PnnomŠtre Type A.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externet essai - PnnomŠtre Type A.pdf
NF	NF A 49-716 Constitution externee des caoutchouc.pdf
ABS 2003 Navires en Acier	
Affaires Maritimes	
BUREAU VERITAS 2005	
BV 2000	
CM66	
CODAP (Rv 09-07, Edition 2005)	
CODETI	
CODRES Code Francais de Construction de reservoir cylindrique verticaux en acier	
Construction Navale Calcul rglementaire	
DNV	
Dossiers DESP  PED - Directive europenne 97-23-CE	
DTU20 travaux de btiment ouvrages en maonneriedepetits lments	
DTU21 travaux de btiments excution des travauxenbton	
equipements marin.xls	
EUROCODE Base de calcul des structures	
Glosssaire CODAP, CLAP, AQUAP, CCAP.doc	
IT89	
LLoyd's	
Machines	
Militaires	
Neige et vent	
Nuclaire RCCM 2000+2002 en anglais	
RŠglement PANAMA	
Rcipients sous pression	
rglementation Rseau Eau Pulvrise.xls	
Solas	


Logiciel avec c*r*a*c*k:
Software with c*r*a*c*k:

Calul	Bentley.AutoPipe.XM.v09.00.00.08
Calul	COADE CAESAR 5.1
Calul	Convert
Calul	evolution
Calul	Flowmaster
Calul	PDC
Calul	Pipe.Pack.V10.SP3
Calul	PipeFlow1037
Calul	pipe_flow_2009
Calul	Pipe_Flow_Expert_v1.08_Incl_******-DIGERATI
Calul	Portable_Engineering_Power_Tools_-_Plus_Edition_v2.0.4
Calul	rdm6
Calul	Robobat 19, 20 & 21
Calul	SF PRESSURE DROP 6.2
CAO DAO	3D MODELS
CAO DAO	Acad LT 2009
CAO DAO	Alias_I-Run_v3.4.5
CAO DAO	AutoCad 2008 32bits
CAO DAO	AutoCad 2010 32bits
CAO DAO	Autodesk Inventor 11
CAO DAO	Autoplant_2004
CAO DAO	Bentley Microstation V8
CAO DAO	CadFix71
CAO DAO	CadPipe
CAO DAO	Catia.P3.V5R17
CAO DAO	Coade Cadworx 2008
CAO DAO	Coade Cadworx Pack 2008
CAO DAO	Coade Cadworx PRO Pack 2009
CAO DAO	Intergraph Plant Design system 8.0
CAO DAO	NavisWorks Jetstream
CAO DAO	PDMS 11.6
CAO DAO	PDMS 12
CAO DAO	plate_n_sheet_4.05
CAO DAO	ProSteeelV18
CAO DAO	Rhinocros
CAO DAO	SolidWorks 2007

Thank's at all for this very good forum

Polo44600

A French Piping designer

----------


## grizzly83

> Hello all,
> 
> voici une "petite" partie de ma doc :
> here, my documentations
> 
> si vous tes interress je peux uploader sur Rapidshare en Aout
> if you want i can upload on Rapidshare in August
> 
> 
> ...



I am very interested by PDMS 12 with -----!
Give link, please.

----------


## FATHI

To Polo 44600

Salut

I am looking for Codres *Division 2*

( Recommandations pour la maintenance des reservoirs Cylindriques verticaux )

This was published in* 2009*.

This standard is a complementary one to the old Codres.
This standard is equivalent to the american API 653 ( I have this one )

Thanks

----------


## khurmi

Upload soon pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
waiting 4 ur collections
thank       uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## jgp123

Dear  polo
   You are having a fantastic collection. Can u pl. tell me whether all the files are in english or in other languages. If you have english version, all right otherwise those files are to be translated into english.

   Whatever it is, pl. upload all.

  Thanks & Regards

    jgp123







> Hello all,
> 
> voici une "petite" partie de ma doc :
> here, my documentations
> 
> si vous tes interress je peux uploader sur Rapidshare en Aout
> if you want i can upload on Rapidshare in August
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dragonpvgas

I also need EN 13480 english version. Pls upload

----------


## mkhurram79

many thnx

----------


## aap

English Version 



EN 13480-1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 13480-2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN-13480-3 Design

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EN 13480-4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: European standards for piping

----------


## lochandadhich

Hi 
Can some one upload PED....I need it badly...
Thanks

----------


## abdelkarim_85

please CODRES 2007 Division 1 en franais et API 650 - 11th Ed 2007 en franais

----------


## Galvatron3000

Thanks AAP

----------


## COCO

I need also CODAP 2005 and CODETI 2005! Thanks!

----------


## bogdan1709

hope will be usefull

----------


## bogdan1709

and part 3

----------


## settimana

Please post the european norms you have specially those in french. Thank you in advance

----------


## tturit

dear all!

it is the full EN 13480 from part1 to part5
best regards
(only 10times download)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dervindo

Please share,,,, API 752 Hazards Plants and Buildings

Many thanks,,,,,,,

----------


## tinku

> dear all!
> 
> it is the full EN 13480 from part1 to part5
> best regards
> (only 10times download)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Pl. reupload.

----------


## rishidev

Can someone upload the full EN 13480 from part1 to part5?? Thnx

----------


## tturit

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: European standards for piping

----------


## tinku

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot.

----------


## cathodique

Bonjour, Hi,
je suis  la recherche de 02 norme nf:
-"A05-650" , mesure et neutralisation des influences
-"EN 14505" , Protection cathodique des structures complexes

Merci beaucoup, thanks very much.

----------


## nei-marine

Hello,

I am new to this forum but I have a need for some specifications and saw this thread. Does anyone have the DIN 2573 and DIN 2576 specification for flanges. I also am looking for JIS B2220. I would actually liek to see many of the other ones listed but I dont want to be greedy. I really need just those 3 at this time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance if anyone can help.

----------


## g.pricope

> thank you for the detail between ASME and NFEN 13480.
> 
> If you want i have a lot of european norme :
> CODETI
> CODRES
> CODAP
> NUCLEAR 
> ....



Can you help me with french norms, please? I'm particularly interested in CODAP Division 2 and COVAP. Thanks in advance.

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much

----------


## barhoum

Please, could anyone share the DIN Standards for Piping: DIN 2501 Brides.pdf
DIN 2512, DIN 2526, DIN 2527, DIN 2558, DIN 2565,
DIN 2573, DIN 2605-2, DIN 2615-1, DIN 2616-1, DIN 2616-2, DIN 2617
DIN 2630, DIN 2641, DIN 2652, DIN 2673, DIN 28115, DIN 86029_30, DIN 86044

i need them urgent
thanks a lot in advance

Barhoum

----------


## keurtra

Hi everybody, bonjour tout le monde

Im looking for EN 14127 in french!!! Je recherche la norme EN 14127!! 

Best Regards, cordialement!!!

----------


## Dem

I need *EN ISO 13703:2001 or 2004*. Please upload it or send me a PM for private contact. many thanks

----------


## FATHI

Looking for 

Caesar 5.2 
PVelite 
Nozzle pro
 FEpipe 
Compress
 Microprotol

thanks to all   :  merci

----------


## mrbeen

i want to pvelite 2011 can u have it please share with me.

----------


## tkbobo

Dear aap,

Kindly upload the English version of EN13480 again or send to my PM a_dotun@yahoo.co.uk. Your help is highly appreciated.

TK.

----------


## aragorn

Please upload again English version of EN13480


ThanksSee More: European standards for piping

----------


## Mr Welder

> Please upload again English version of EN13480
> Thanks



*
EN 13480-1 Ed.2002 + A1 Ed.2005 (Metallic Industrial Piping  Includes Amendment A1)  English Version*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## srl

thanks dear

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## dmrodrigues

Can somenone please upload CODETI

Thanx

----------


## laborizer

hi there.

still searching for a CODRES european - french norms, especially the NF EN 12282-2

any link  - pm - mail would be greatly appreciated.

regards.

----------


## mahendrapal

please share codeti standard for piping

----------


## mahendrapal

please share codeti standard for piping 
mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com

regards

----------


## acier58

> Can somenone please upload CODETI
> 
> Thanx







> please share codeti standard for piping







> please share codeti standard for piping 
> mahendrapal.rathore@gmail.com
> 
> regards






**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Paldex

Dear acier58,

Do you have codeti standard in English language. If so please provide....

----------


## hansmru

Hello mate,

i am in need of CODRES 2007 Div 1 or a more recent one. Can you help.

Regards

Hans D.
BEng Mechanical

----------


## makaj

Hi,

I'm looking for the english version of EN 13480-2. 
Can anyone upload or share it, please?

regards.

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

En 13480-2

See More: European standards for piping

----------


## makaj

Thank you!

I would be grateful if someone coul also share a EN 13508-2.

----------


## westad22

Pressure Equipment Directive (PED):

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

Thx!

----------


## xgiorg

Hi,

May someone help me with CODAP 2010 (latest edition if possible 2012)
I am searching but i can' find it.

Thank you!!

----------


## josefreitas

new link hxxp://www.general-files.com/go/166331241300

----------


## josefreitas

please upload on rapidshare or 4shared because this can be usefulfor the forum. thanks

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank U.

----------


## ZOPPITA223

Please i need pn25-din 2512 and pn25-din 2634.

----------

